# Pinarello Treviso Age? Chrome? Suggestions Please



## Beard (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello, I recently picked up my first Pinarello. I was lurking my local Craigslist and saw the ad come up for a Pinarello Treviso, luckily I was the first person to email the guy.
I talked to the seller and he was the original owner. It had been ridden hard and stored in a garage for quite a few years. It was extremely dirty, I broke the whole bike down and cleaned it up. It came with an odd array of Campy brakes and levers, Suntour derailleurs and shifters, Stronglight crankset and headset, and Cinelli stem and bars. It's an old mutt I suppose.
I've been reading a lot about older Pinarellos and how they are notorious for their decals peels. Well, mine are completely gone and I have come up with 3 solutions.
1. Leave it original with the pealing decals and clearcoat.
2. Peel what is left of the decals and replace them with some decals from eBay.
3. The frame looks to be chrome. I have thrown around the idea of stripping the frame to the bare chrome then polishing it out. Although I am unsure if the fork is chrome or not.

Any suggestions?

Also if someone could help me date the frame that would be great! I believe it to be late 80s. Also, I haven't been able to find photos of any similar paint jobs. Was this factory paint or after market?

S#: G2684


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The chrome may be rough under the paint to make the paint adhere better. Only the parts that show like the chainstay may have been polished. The only way to find out is strip it.
Age? Early nineties at the oldest, late nineties at the latest. That bottom bracket shell with the cables going through it is not very common.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

That's a factory paint job.

While the frame under the paint may be chromed, the chroming may not be polished. Unless you have the tools and experience to do this, I recommend you leave it alone. If the front dropouts where the locknuts or skewer have worn away the paint don't reveal chrome underneath but bare steel, then the rest of the fork is likely the same. Another verification would be to check the steerer; you'll usually see some chrome running up the fork steerer but stopping short of the threads.

From the photos, the paint looks to be in excellent shape.

Of your choices, I'd say remove the old decals and install new ones; I think the "restoration" would look beautiful. What I'd personally do is have the frame repainted with the decals under a clearcoat.


----------

